# Post your stable Windows DAW - VE PRO setups



## dts_marin (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, 

Please let me know if anyone *successfully* uses PCs with VE Pro for 200+ tracks orchestral templates.

Ι use DP 9 with VE Pro in a single PC with an i5-4460 & 32GBs of RAM that will be used as my slave machine. Hopefully, my master PC will be an 8-core i7 & 64GBs of RAM.

As for the audio interface I will probably update to an RME Fireface UC. 

I'm not sure if this setup will be enough though.. Any thoughts? 

Does Cubase perform noticeably better than DP on Windows? 

Note: I don't want to use the slave always so that's why I need a powerful master which will handle on its own a lite template.


Thanks.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 24, 2017)

2 x PCs 

DAW: Cubase

Master: i7 950 w 24GB ram. Audion interface - RME HDSP9632

Slave: i7 4700k w 32 GB ram. Combination of EW SM CHOB VSL Omnisphere.

350+ track template. Im going to build a new slave and make my current slave the master at some stage.

SSDs and PCIe drives for everything except for odds and bods and storage on my master comp.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 25, 2017)

trumpoz said:


> 2 x PCs
> 
> DAW: Cubase
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot trumpoz! I will update my slave with an i7-4790 then, the i5 isn't enough anyways. 
Maybe 6 cores for my Master will be fine I guess but I'm a bit sceptical about the HEDT socket, last gen motherboards have so many issues. Ι hope intel releases a 6-core for the mainstream market. 

Also the HDSP9632 seems enough.

I don't have any SSDs for samples yet, It will take me a while to transfer 4TB of samples to SSDs!


----------

